# Anyone? SR Explorer MTB...



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Picked this up recently and have not been able to find out a thing about it. It's definitely an SR, and from the worn decals it looks like the model was an Explorer. Mix of parts, with Shimano deerhead in the back, Suntour Mountech in the front, Super Maxy cranks, Suntour top-mounts, Nitto bars, and a strange stem, considering what was the norm at the time. It's anodized the same color though! Both hubs are Shimano sealed, with a RM-25 in the front and a Sumo in the back- which doesn't look as nice as the RM-25. Dia-Compe brakes and levers. It feels light for a bike from this era, but after weighing it I guess it's about normal- 28 pounds. Anyone ever heard of an SR Explorer before? I know they are Japanese, but I thought they just made seatposts and cranks and such.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Ride it*

I have that exact bike. Mine is red. it belonged to my girlfriend who rode the crap out of it for years. when her ex bought her a Fat Chance, it went into deep storage until I found out about it and converted it to a Single Speed townie bike. trouble is, it rides so well we never really use it as a townie. My kids have used it, girlfriend still gets on it sometimes, and babysitters sometimes use it to go to the villiage for coffe and such. It's a sweet ride.

I built a door for a guy who has the identical frame in my size, as well as the matching road bike. Both of them are like new gathering dust his basement.


----------



## seinorexplorer (Mar 4, 2012)

*S.R. Explorer*

I bought mine in 1980 in San Anselmo, Ca. Since it was a cruiser, it wasn't as fast on the turns, but she was so well-balanced that coming down the trails was a joy and always an exciting experience for me. There were not many people to ride with; I think a guy name Gary Fisher was in one of those rides and new mountain bikes were arriving all the time.

There wasn't a hugh choice and I may want to sell mine since the bar is a little to high for me and the years have caught up with me.

I have all the original parts, but can't find what she is worth.

Would someone know where I would find out this information.

Thank you.

Seinorexplorer


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

The stem is very cool!!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

seinorexplorer said:


> I have all the original parts, but can't find what she is worth.
> 
> Would someone know where I would find out this information.


I started this thread, I guess I'll take this one. The bike has no significant value. Cleaned and tuned, it's worth what any decent, non-department store bike is worth. Which is usually around $100, depending on condition. Less if it's beat, more if it's pristine.

That being said, it's still a cool bike, and it sounds like you have some history with it. You could probably switch the bars or stem in order to make the bike fit you. And then you could keep riding it.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm that stem might be a Nitto Crystemblue Stem.

Here is one on eBay for $299 !

Nitto Crystemblue Stem Red Near MINT! RARE! | eBay


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

classen said:


> Hmm that stem might be a Nitto Crystemblue Stem.
> 
> Here is one on eBay for $299 !
> 
> Nitto Crystemblue Stem Red Near MINT! RARE! | eBay


What a difference a bolt makes......


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I saw that too. Maybe I could borrow a drill press...


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> What a difference a bolt makes......


I guess I didn't look closely enough. I see that indeed they are not the same stem.


----------

